# Is my ridge vent suppose to have this much water underneath?



## Chillin_One (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a roof installed on my house about a month ago and every time it rains I notice water "bouncing" in underneath the ridge vent. It is a GAF Cobra III. I never had this issue with the old ridge vent. It seems like it's not properly installed. Can someone give me some idea on if I am correct to call the roofer and say this is an issue? Thanks!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you get a picture from outside?

What are the temps like during these events?

Wind driving rain?


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Chillin_One said:


> I had a roof installed on my house about a month ago and every time it rains I notice water "bouncing" in underneath the ridge vent. It is a GAF Cobra III. I never had this issue with the old ridge vent. It seems like it's not properly installed. Can someone give me some idea on if I am correct to call the roofer and say this is an issue? Thanks!!


 It would appear you answered your own question when you said "I never had this issue with the old ridge vent" --> simple solution, re-install the old ridge vent


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks to like it was cut back to far at the peak.
http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Roof_Vents/Cobra_Rigid_Vent_3/
Just a guess it looks more like condensation then wind blown rain to me.
If there's a lack of enough soffit vents there's no way for proper air flow to get rid of the airborne moisture.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks to like it was cut back to far at the peak.
http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Roof_Vents/Cobra_Rigid_Vent_3/
Just a guess it looks more like condensation then wind blown rain to me.
If there's a lack of enough soffit vents there's no way for proper air flow to get rid of the airborne moisture.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

This is just regular straight down rain bouncing and splashing into the vent? I'd hate to see what wind blow rain would do in a serious downpour. 

Is there any type of material in there or is it completely open? Some have a mesh or a foam. Maybe you can add to your existing vent to solve the issue.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

That gap looks huge.
It should be 1-3/4" wide.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

It appears it's getting under the vent, not through it. 
As everyone else noticed right away, the decking is cut wayyy too wide.

Simple solution is to remove the 9" and install 12". I stopped using cobra vent years and years ago. Shinglevent II is far superior


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shingle Vent II is what I also use.
It has built in diverters and an insect screen.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

I use the Lomanco low profile shingle over vents; never had any issue with them. I agree that the shingle vent II also is a good product, they're what I used to use till my supplier changed to the Lomanco.


----------

